# 92980 and 92981 CCI edits



## genacodes (Apr 14, 2008)

92980 transcather placement of and intracoronary stent.
+ 92981 each additional vessel. 

92981 is an addon code for 92980. But there is a CCI edit  stating that 92981 is a component of 92980 and a modifier is needed to differentiate between the services. 

The add on code should not require a modifier. 

Has anyone run into this denial? How were you able to resolve it? I would hate to have to appeal every claim.


----------



## Davistm (Apr 22, 2008)

All percutaneous interventions on coronary arteries [PTCA, atherectomy, stent] must be reported with a coronary artery modifier - RC, LC, LD.  Correct use of these modifiers satisfy CCI edits.

Terry


----------

